# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم EME Mobile Tool (EMT) تحديثات :  EMT v3.18.00 Released - Discussion Here [UPD: may 16, 2022]

## mohamed73

*Added Vivo V23E_5G, Y10, Y15A, Y15S, Y10_T1,  Y3S_2021 etc models, Supported Flash, Read/Erase/Write Partition,  Factory Reset, Reset FRP, Partition File Manager etc functions! 
Added Qualcomm SnapDragon 662 chips for Huawei Module, Supported  Read/Erase/Write Partition, Factory Reset, Reset FRP, Partition File  Manager! 
Improved Qualcomm Firehose protocol, solve some of super.img file write failure problem!*   *ADDED *  *XIAOMI MODULE:* *Following Models by BootROM Mode:
Read Info, Flash, Read/Erase/Write Partition, Factory Reset, Reset FRP, Reset ID, Partition File Manager*
- REDMI NOTE 11S_5G (OPAL)
- REDMI NOTE 11E_5G (LIGHT)
- REDMI 10_5G (LIGHT)
- POCO M4_5G (LIGHT)
- REDMI 10 PRIME+ 5G (LIGHT)  *VIVO MODULE:* *Following Models by BootROM Mode:
Read Info, Flash, Read/Erase/Write Partition, Factory Reset, Reset FRP, Reset ID, Partition File Manager*
- V23 PRO_5G (PD2163F)
- V23_5G (PD2167F)
- V23E_5G (PD2159F)
- Y10 (PD2140)
- Y15A (PD2140)
- Y15S (PD2140F)
- Y10_T1 (PD2168,PD2168C)
- Y3S_2021 (PD2074F,PD2074CF)  *HUAWEI MODULE:* *Following Models by EDL Mode:
Read Info, Read/Erase/Write Partition, Factory Reset, Reset FRP, Partition File Manager*
- HONOR 50 LITE (NTN-L22,NTN-LX1,NTN-LX2,NTN-LX3)
- NOVA 8I (NEN-L22,NEN-LX1,NEN-LX2,NEN-LX3)
- MATEPAD PRO 10.8 (MRR-W29)  *CHANGED * 
- Improved Qualcomm Firehose protocol, solve some of super.img file write failure problem
- Improved Android Fastboot protocol, optimize fastboot interface connect stability
- Improved Qualcomm module > Service tabs, Reset FRP function
- Improved MTK module > Service tabs, Reset FRP function
- Fixed the "Write Partition" bugs of Oppo module
- Fixed the "Reset FRP" bugs of OnePlus module
- Fixed OnePlue 9R bugs
- Fixed Known bugs  *INFO * 
How to install "UsbDk" installation instructions：
1.Uninstall UsbDk Runtime Libraries (If installed already)
2.Install UsbDk Runtime Libraries (Home > Tools)
3.Reboot pc and then try again
TIPS: If you facing "There is a problem with this Windows Installer  package..." error prompted while installing UsbDk, please restart the  computer before installing!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
EmeGSM Team
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

